# My First Hatch - Call Ducks



## MrsH (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's introducing my 2 brand new beautiful Call Ducklings. My first ever hatch - I feel so proud 

Scramble - Born 11.30 last night (Brown Stripe)

Alan - Born 8.25 this morning (Yellow) 


What an absolutely fascinating experience!


----------



## James Shilton (Nov 21, 2017)

Ahh, lovely, what colour are they?


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous. I love ducks. Are call ducks good mothers?


----------



## James Shilton (Nov 21, 2017)

It really depends on the bird itself. Some are great mothers, others not so much. Generally speaking, the better quality bird the worse it will be as a broody. How much did you pay for these two - is it male and female? What colour are they?


----------

